# Anyone Have A 2004 Brochure?



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just curious if anyone happens to have a 2004 brochure for a 21RS?

I've gotten the specs off of the keystone website, but would like a copy of the brochure if anyone has it.

thanks,
chabbie1


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the Outback 2004 one. It has all the models including the Sydney ones. I'll scan it at work tomorrow and then I can post it as a PDF.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

You could check your local Outback dealer. Our dealer told us that they keep a few extra copies on file in case they sell a used unit some day. Maybe your local dealer does too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you are only looking for the specs on the trailer, you can use this link

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2004

If you want to see other years...just change the year at the end.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Wayback Machine normally has archived pages, but they don't seem to have the brochure for that year archived. You can get some info here though

http://web.archive.org/web/20040206013441/http://keystone-outback.com/index.html

All the links at wayback machine for 2004 have brochure pics that show 2003, not sure why, then it skips to 2005.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I've got the Outback 2004 one. It has all the models including the Sydney ones. I'll scan it at work tomorrow and then I can post it as a PDF.


I also found my 2004 as well as a 2005 brochure. But as MJRey pointed out, as least the 2004 & 2005 brochures are for the entire Outback model line and not just one particular model. I can scan them and post them as a JPEG if needed.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I've got the Outback 2004 one. It has all the models including the Sydney ones. I'll scan it at work tomorrow and then I can post it as a PDF.


I also found my 2004 as well as a 2005 brochure. But as MJRey pointed out, as least the 2004 & 2005 brochures are for the entire Outback model line and not just one particular model. I can scan them and post them as a JPEG if needed.
[/quote]

MJRey and H2oSprayer,

That would be great if you could scan them. We purchased our 04 back in 2006 and did not have a brochure with it. 
Appreciate your wonderful and quick responses already. I have to say it again "This site is awesome"

Chabbie1


----------



## Matt T. (Mar 27, 2010)

I emailed Keystone from their website and the .pdf'd me a copy for mine within the day!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> H2oSprayer,
> 
> That would be great if you could scan them.


Sorry it took so long...


----------

